# Nude SSG Sex Scandal.vbs



## comptrvirus (Jul 3, 2008)

hi guys, does anyone of you knows how to remove this virus...? as a matter of fact it hosts mostly in flash drives... i've tried removing it using MS DOS but it isn't working... i also tried AVG 7.5 but still there was no result... can you help me regarding this problem... thank u...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

Please ensure that you complete *all* of the 5 Steps. If you cannot complete any of the Steps, *simply move on to the next one* - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------



## mignonette (Oct 26, 2008)

hi, i am just new here, and i am infected by this virus. the problem is that, i cant open the address that you suggests... if there is another way to open this, what is that? thank you


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there mignonette

The active link, and removal steps needed has recently changed. You can now follow our instructions for malware removal help which can be found here - *NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help*

*As already mentioned by Glaswegian.....*

After running through the necessary steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help section of the forum (Not in here)

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply from a helper - it may take a couple of days.

Regards....


----------

